# Weißenhäuser Strand



## Meeresangler01 (1. Dezember 2001)

Moinnachdem die Meerforellensaison bisher nicht so gut verlief (viele kleine unter 40 cm.) wollte ich es heute noch mal versuchen. Um 12.30 Uhr traf ich am Weißenhäuser Strand ein und wunderte mich nur das kaum einer da war. Das Wetter war genau richtig für Mefos, dunkel und starker bis stürmischer Wind. 
2 Stunden lang passierte gar nichts, ausser das ich mir die Finger abfror, als plötzlich ein schöner Biss kam. Da der Fisch sich kaum rührte und nicht vom Grund weg zu bekommen war dachte ich an einen schönen Dorsch. Nach ein paar Minuten wurde es dem Fisch dann wohl zuviel und er setzte sich erst langsam, dann immer schneller werdend, in Bewegung. Nach ca. 15 - 20 Minuten hatte ich den Fisch dann langsam kurz vor meinen Füßen aber gezeigt hatte er sich immer noch nicht. Dann, kurz vorm Keschern, zeigte sich der Fisch das erste mal. Eine große Meerforelle die dann auch prompt wieder flüchtete. Nach einiegen Minuten war Sie dann aber endlich erschöpft und ich konnte sie in meinen Kescher bugsieren. Eine gefärbte Meerforelle von 80 cm.!!! Nachdem ich den Haken vorsichtig entfernt hatte durfte die Mefo wieder zurück in ihr Element. 
Ich fische jetzt schon seit gut 5 bis 6 Jahren in der Ostsee auf Meerforellen aber das war bisher meine Größte. Nach der 78er im Frühjahr schon die zweite große Meerforelle in diesem Jahr! Auch die ganzen kleinen Mefos, die in diesem Jahr gefangen wurden, lassen doch gutes erwarten in den nächsten Jahren.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hecht24 (1. Dezember 2001)

super thomas
herzlichen glueckwunsch

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Angelheini (1. Dezember 2001)

Moin Thomas,klasse Leistung, ich bin schwer beeindruckt. Ich habe noch nicht einmal einen Dorsch in dieser Größe gefangen.
Toll, wirklich toll.
Ich hoffe, wir treffen uns wieder einmal zum Brandungsangeln.Viele Grüße Angelheini

------------------
&lt;?php Fatal error: Call to undefined function: fish() in angelheini.php on line 1 ?&gt;


----------



## Meeresangler01 (1. Dezember 2001)

Danke, ich kann es selbst noch nicht glauben.@ Angelheini,wir werden uns bestimmt noch des öfteren treffen. Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tiffy (1. Dezember 2001)

Na, das macht doch Spaß zu lesen.Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Thomas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Fangt euren Traumfisch !!

Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2001)

Hi Thomas,ist doch absolut g**l!! Ob gefärbt, oder nicht - ein toller Fisch!! Ihr Glück, daß sie sich geschminkt hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## meerforelle1 (1. Dezember 2001)

Hi Thomas,auch von mir glückwunsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da kommte freude auf, suuuuuuuuper


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Dezember 2001)

Hi ThomasNa das war doch ein gelungenes angeln.
Glückwunsch zu deiner super Mefo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Dezember 2001)

Moin Tom!
Dann will ich mal in den reigen der vielen Gratulanten mit einreihen. Wirklich schön so ein Teil hätte ich auch gerne mal. 
Respekt vor allem das Du solch edeles Tier wieder schwimmen lässt. Das hätte bestimmt nicht jeder übers Herz gebracht. Aber so gehöhrt es sich und das ist gut. 

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## havkat (2. Dezember 2001)

Moin Meeresangler!
Glückwunsch u. Respekt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schön das sie noch lebt. Wirst bestimmt dafür belohnt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber erstaunlich...jetzt noch eine Gefärbte in der See!
Absteiger war´s nicht oder?

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Meeresangler01 (3. Dezember 2001)

Moin,vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! Ist doch klar das man eine braune Mefo, von der größe, wieder zurück setzt. Gerade jetzt so kurz vor der Laichzeit.@ havkat,die Mefo war kein Absteiger. So unnormal ist das gar nicht jetzt noch braune Fische in der Ostsee zu fangen. Bis ca. mitte Dezember halten sich die Mefo&acute;s noch teilweise in der Ostsee auf. Beim nächsten Hochwasser in den Bächen sind die Mefo`s dann aber verschwunden.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## havkat (3. Dezember 2001)

Moin Meeresangler!
Hab um diese Jahreszeit, an der deutschen Küste, noch nie ´ne Gefärbte gefangen. Hier ist´s ja (leider) nich so dicke mit Laichgewässern. Der große Run zur Hochzeit ist ja vorbei. Die meisten Aufsteiger sind in bzw. vor ihren skandinavischen und vermehrt auch polnischen Geburtsflüssen. Is ja auch schietegal....war ´ne runde Sache mit Deinem "Dickschiff". 

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Berndli (17. Dezember 2001)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Traumfisch.Dieses jahr war auch nach meinen Erfahrungen ein ganz besonderes merkwürdiges Meerforellenjahr.Ich habe einige große Fische gefangen wie nie zuvor. Meine kleinsten Forellen diesem Jahr waren ausnahmslos oberhalb von 50 cm. Die größten Fische lagen bei 11 bzw. 7 Pfund. Allerdings war die Stückzahl relativ bescheiden. Ich kann mir auf diese Mischung keinen Reim machen. Vielleicht weiß jemand von Euch, welche Rückschlüsse auf die Bestände zu zeihen sind.GrußBerndli


----------



## havkat (17. Dezember 2001)

Moin Berndli!
Ich war in dieser Saison, aus Zeitgründen, viel zu selten los. Aber ich habe noch nie so viele Grönländer an der Küste gesehen. Teilweise waren es richtige Schulen von Halbstarken, die morgens u. abends im Flachwasser auftauchten. Meine Fänge stehen im Verhältnis zum "Einsatz". Fünf Fische, drei zurückgesetzt (gefärbt). Aber jetzt hab ich Urlaub und meine neue Rute ist fast fertig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2001)

Toller Fisch, toles Verhalten, toller Bericht: Glückwunsch und mach weiter so!!

-------------------------------------------------------
MfG


----------



## Meeresangler01 (23. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Berndli,bei den Wassertemperaturen die momentan herschen wird man die besten Chancen wohl in den Förden haben (Kieler Förde, Eckenförder Bucht oder Aabenraa Fjord). Besonders interesant dürfte da wohl der Aabenraa Fjord sein mit seinem Warmwassereinlauf. Aber sobald die Temperaturen wieder ansteigen dürfte es sich auch hier wieder lohnen! Sobald Tauwetter einsetzt werde ich es auch wieder versuchen. Vielleicht können wir mal ein kleines Spinnfischertreffen machen?Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Berndli (23. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Havkat,wo geht&acute;s Du denn bei der Kälte hin? Ich wollte nach Weihnachten auch noch einmal los.GrußBerndli


----------



## havkat (23. Dezember 2001)

Jau, so is dat! Brackwasser ist angesagt. Sie hassen das kalte Salzwasser und sammeln sich in den Förden. Lübecker Bucht ist jetzt ´nen Versuch wert. Brodten oder Mecklenburger Seite. Ma kuckn ob ich´s hinbekomme. Momentan kuriere ich noch ne fette Bronchitis aus....so´n Schiet, natürlich im Urlaub!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Berndli (23. Dezember 2001)

Moin Thomas,gerne bereit ein kleines Treffen zum Spinnfischen nach Weihnachten zu machen. Bisher habe ich in Deutschland vorwiegend die Ecke um Fehmarn, Dazendorf, Dahmeshöved, Weissenhaus etc. gefischt. Ich könnte mir bei Sonnenschein Staberhuk ganz gut vorstellen.GrußBerndP.S.: Ich bin ab morgen einige Tage unterwegs, komme aber gerne auf den Punkt zurück.


----------



## Berndli (23. Dezember 2001)

Moin Havkat,wie ist das denn jetzt mit dem Brodtener Ufer? In welchem Bereich wird ein zusätzlicher Schein benötigt und ab wo ist "Free Fishing"?GrußBernd


----------



## havkat (23. Dezember 2001)

Tja, gute Frage! Für den Brodtener Abschnitt brauchst Du ihn mit Sicherheit. Muss ich mal abklären. Allerdings wird´s weiter nördlich ziemlich langweilig. Sehr flach und ausschließlich Sandboden. Badestrand eben.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Berndli (26. Dezember 2001)

Moin Thomas, moin Havkat,zurück aus den Weihnachtsfeierlichkeiten und um eine neue Fischerweste reicher, schlage ich vor ein Spinnfischertreffen am Freitag 28.12.2001 auf Fehmarn zu machen. Auf das Brodtner Ufer möchte wg. Schein-Problematik verzichten.Was denkst Du?GrußBernd


----------



## havkat (26. Dezember 2001)

Moin Berndli!
Muss Termine abkären, melde mich nochmal. Könnte klappen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Broesel (26. Dezember 2001)

Moin Bernd und Havkat,ich würde mich auch noch gerne einklinken. Ursprünglich wollte ich am Sonnabend los, aber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt...Habt Ihr schon ne Ahnung, wann, wo und wie Ihr Euch treffen wollt?

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## havkat (26. Dezember 2001)

Moin Broesel!
Bin noch dabei mein Mäuschen davon zu überzeugen, daß "Der Herr der Ringe" noch länger läuft als bis zum 28.12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Denke aber, wenn´s hinhaut, nicht zu spät. Meiner Erfahrung nach liegt die beste Beisszeit jetzt in den späten Vormitags- bis frühen Nachmittagsstunden.
Wie gesagt....ich kämpfe noch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Meeresangler01 (27. Dezember 2001)

MoinFreitag hört sich ganz gut an. Zumindest soll es am Freitag nicht schneien und es wird wohl der mildeste Tag werden. Bleibt nur noch zu klären wann und wo wir uns dann treffen wollen.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Berndli (27. Dezember 2001)

Moin Zusammen,ich schlage vor morgen zwischen 8.30 Uhr und 9.00 Uhr einen Kaffee bei McD. in Burg auf Fehmarn zu nehmen. Wir sollten dann schlauer sein, was die Witterungsverhältnisse und die Wahl der Angelstelle angeht.Im Moment gehen wir nordöstlich von Hamburg im Schnee unter.  Einverstanden? Wer ist dabei?GrußBernd


----------



## havkat (27. Dezember 2001)

Sorry Leute!
Wird nix, könnte nicht vor 14.00 auf Fehmarn sein und dat lohnt nich. Wat´n Schiet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn Euer Meeting klappen sollte wünsche ich Euch was Blankes am Haken und was Warmes im Coffetank. Nach Neujahr, ab 02.01. werde ich mich an der Küste rumtreiben. Wer Zeit und Lust hat....

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Broesel (27. Dezember 2001)

Moin Bernd,klingt gar nicht so schlecht. Ich werde versuchen dorthin zu kommen, sollte es nicht gerade Hunde und Katzen regnen, bzw. Norddeutschland total im Schnee versinken.Bis vielleicht dann morgen bei McDoof...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Achso, wie kann man Dich erkennen? 

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Berndli (27. Dezember 2001)

Moin Broesel,von Nelke im Knopfloch halte ich wenig, ich bin in der Regel ziemlich grün gekleidet und habe einen grauen Fleecepullover an. Ich werde mit einen Passat-Kombi mit Kennzeichen "OD" kommen. See you.Bernd


----------



## Meeresangler01 (27. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Berndli,so früh kann ich noch nicht oben sein. Ich werde so gegen 11.00 Uhr dort oben aufschlagen. Ich schicke Dir mal meine Handynummer rüber dann könnt ihr mir eine Nachricht schicken wo ihr seid.@havkatwenn das Wetter mitspielt und es nicht so kalt ist werde ich mich nach Neujahr auch wieder an der Küste rumtreiben. Vielleicht können wir uns dann noch mal irgendwo treffen.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## havkat (29. Dezember 2001)

Moin Broesel!
Hart is dat Leben anne Küste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frisur hin oder her...ihr habt bestimmt ´ne gesunde Gesichtsfarbe mit nach Haus genommen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Dezember 2001)

Moin Broesel!
Da ging jas so ziemlich alles schief was schief gehen konnte. Selbst die Frisur hat am Ende nicht mehr gehalten. Schöner Schiet. Aber wenn Du schreibst schön war es trotzdem ist doch alles wieder im grünen Bereich.

-------------------------------------------------------

           www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Broesel (29. Dezember 2001)

Moins ,
das hat ja prima geklappt...Alles. Ich kenne nun Meeresangler01 und BerndLi. Alles??
Nein ,nicht wirklich:Ich habe heute alle Extreme voll ausgekostet:
kurz entschlossen, gestern Abend....Wecker stellen...(trotz "prächtiger" Aussichten)
...morgens rausgucken...fast klar , kein Wind...
...losfahren...ähmm..losrutschen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Fehmarn ankommen..toller Sonnenaufgang...Batterien von Knipserat alle...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Staberhuk..Wasser trübe, zu windig...Luft 0 Grad
...Katharinenhof...Wasser leicht getrübt, ..nicht ganz so windig...anziehen..
...kurz angeln, dunkle Wolken, Wind dreht, hohe Dühnung...Schneesturm..
...gegen Mittag Standortwechsel, Altenteil...Rückenschneesturm...aber klares Wasser
...Wind dreht...Schnee wird Regensturm...Frisur hält...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Wind wird noch stärker..Blinker fliegt von alleine..Schauer...und Sonne...
...wieder Dunkel wird...bei MCDoof auftauen...losfahren...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...an Tankstelle vorbei...Scheibenwischerarm lose..Wischerblatt wech...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Starkregen beginnt...Brösel blind auf der Landstrasse...Frisur hält...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Heiligenhafen runter...Tankstelle...passende Wischerblätter...vergriffen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..."Notblatt" rauf...nur noch Zwiebelportemonaie hab...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...z.T. mit 50-60 km/h auf der Piste...Frisur hält nicht mehr...Nackenhaare gehen hoch...fast 20.00 Uhr...die Haustür ist im Blickfeld...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schön wars trotzdem, aber was ist ein Fisch?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber nun..ich muß immernoch auftauen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------

